# anyone know anything about either of these orchids?



## Renegayde (Jun 26, 2008)

was browsing E-bay like I really shouldn't and I came across a couple of Paphs I had not heard much about......just wondered if anyone had any experience with either 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-bullenianu...ryZ25463QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paphiopedilum-D...ryZ25463QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, sukhakulii is supposedly very easy. One that has always tempted me too but I haven't grown any of these, myself.


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 26, 2008)

I have some Sukhakulii seedlings that bought in a compot.....I just planted them up individually the other day...... LOL I think the name just intrigued me intially thats why I looked at the sukhakulii cross on e-bay


----------



## Ernie (Jun 26, 2008)

The Duguesclins are nice. A mottled leaf, Barbata hybrid. If this is from the same source as the others that are floating around recently, at least one of its siblings has been awarded. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 27, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-bullenianu...ryZ25463QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This plant is very easy to grow but I don't think the one pictured on Ebay is bullenianum v amabile. Ask the seller where he got it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paphiopedilum-D...ryZ25463QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I had one of these yrs ago. I even got a HCC on it but it was so slow growing. This looks like a really good deal, already in bud!


----------



## swamprad (Jun 27, 2008)

My Duguesclin is currently blooming and I like it a lot -- nice big flower!


----------



## ohio-guy (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw a duguesclin at a show and it was a real eye catcher. Very tall stem and relatively large flowers.


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2008)

You should look up the thread on "Barbata culture" that Paphioboy started and ran a week or so ago.


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 27, 2008)

see I am such a newbie that I was not sure if I had any Barbata type seedlings....if that is the correct way to phrase it LOL


----------

